# Holy Grail Foundation for WOC?  Or do you, like me, have a problem really figuring out what really, really is the right shade for different occasions?



## mimip63 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Holy Grail Foundation for WOC?  Or do you, like me, have a problem really figuring out what really, really is the right shade for different occasions? (day, night, pictures?)*

Hi everyone!  I've discovered this site a little while ago and it is so helpful!  It is also enabling my shopping addiction but that's ok, haha.  I usually just come and browse around but today I decided to join!  (Pat on the back for me, lol!)

  	Anyway, on to the topic at hand.  _Do any of you have foundations and powders in seemingly dozen of colors??  So I give up on finding my holy grail foundation?  Am I justified to be worried that some of my many foundations will expire before I finish using them or should I not worry about that?  _I feel like I have too much.  _I don't know whether I should just let it go, or am I wasting money by doing this?  Should I return some?_

  	I recently got into makeup a lot again (after not really wearing it for a while).  I think the reason I have so many foundations and powder is because my skin is sooooooooo oily, I mean so, so, so oily.  it's so hard to find a formula my skin likes that also carries my shade.    Even *milk of magnesia* (which I recently discovered as primer) has a had time controlling my skin's oil production.  

  	After I wash my face in the morning, it's a just a touch of moisturizer, MOM, then foundation, and usually some powder to set.  Although I must admit MOM as been the best thing so far my makeup still oxides a lot throughout the day and becomes much darker later.

  	I'm seen a thread on here about makeup artists matching you up with the wrong color, and boy does that happen to me a lot.    

  	The first time I got my makeup done at a counter was for junior prom.  I can't remember what counter it was but I was super excited.  The lady doing my makeup not of color but I didn't think it mattered.  When I looked into the mirror when she was done, the foundation application was about 4 shades darker than my real face!!!  I was really disappointed and just tried to wipe off as much as I could before pictures and prom.  But in the pictures you can still see my face looks really dark.   That scared me off from getting my makeup professionally done for a long time.

  	But on the other hand, in college I remember going to a wedding and I thought I looked really nice when I looked in the mirror. In fact, all night so many people told me how nice I looked and tons of people thought I was a bridesmaid because I looked like someone had done me up.  However when someone sent back some pictures that they had taken with one of those big professional-like cameras, and boy could you see the makeup line in the pictures.  Even though you couldn't see them in person.  It was really embarrassing!

  	It doesn't help that my neck is a lot darker than my face but I don't really like putting makeup on my neck because it gets on your clothes.  _Does anyone have any tips on how to avoid makeup transfer from your neck to your clothes?_

  	I recently found using bronzer around my perimeter helps with "visible make-up line" (I use *Guerlain Bronzer* in *Ebony*).  I was comparing it to *MAC Sweet as Cocoa blush* and they look really similar so I tried using Sweet as Cocoa around the perimeter with a light hand it looks good as well but I think Sweet as Cocoa has more shimmer.  So that might be a problem for hi-def pictures, but it looked fine when I took pictures with my Ipad 2.

  	So anyway I know a lot of people describe their skin tone using the MAC color system but MAC foundations don't seem to agree with my oily skin.  (I love everything else MAC though!)  A few days ago I got a makeover from the Archie's Girls event and ended up getting the *MAC 8.5 Matchmaster* that looked good in the store, but when I got home I noticed that it looked a little too dark.  I have to try it with MOM under to see if that helps.  

  	So far I think my favorite is *Mary Kay Medium Coverage Foundation Bronze 507* and *Bronze 607* mixed together (everything with MOM underneath).  I got a samples of *Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet #70* and *#75* and like them mixed together, but they are expensive and really comparable to the finish I get with the *Revlon ColorStay *that I also got recently in *Cappuccino* and *Caramel* mixed together.  And I actually think the Revlon ColorStay is better at oil control.  

  	I also recently got the *Revlon PhotoReady* foundations (I told you a had a lot!!!)  and I mixed a little of the *Ginge*r, *Caramel* and I think *Cappuccino* in the PhotoReady together and it looked ok, I felt like just looked really made up when I looked in the mirror.  Maybe I just wasn't used to that look, because I think it's supposed to be a full coverage foundation which I don't usually use.  I got a lot of compliments on it though, but I don't really know.  I felt that when I first put it on it had a pretty "dewy" finish and after a while I felt like I was super, super shiny.  I've only used the PhotoReady once though, and I think I forgot to use MOM underneath.  

  	I don't have a really good, fancy camera to take pictures with even though I want to get one.  However, I've spent some much on makeup recently I don't think I can afford to get one now. I think I'll have to wait a while (I've also been buying TONS of lipsticks and eyeshadows - when I get into something - whether revamping my wardrobe or whatever it is - I really get into it!)  So I have mostly been taking photos on my Ipad 2, which is convenient, but it doesn't have the best quality camera so I can't totally tell.  

  	I think that that I will leave this discussion at foundations, because I also have a crazy collection of powder / powder foundation colors that I use to set with and sometimes alone if I'm in a hurry.  I have been eyeing the *Ben Nye Banana Powder,* but I've only seen it sold online.  I currently have more than enough powders and I really don't like to buy things before sampling them in person first.  _Does anyone know if of any brick-and-mortars stores that sell Ben Nye Banana Powder?_

_So I guess I want to know is do any of the brands I've mentioned tend to separate or "expire" quickly or at all?  Do you think I have too many or that's just the nature of the beast that I will be using different ones on different days?  Do you guys use different colors for day and night?  Have any of you WOC found your holy grail foundation - finish and color?_  I have spent soo much money of makeup in the last two months and I think I might be being a little ridiculous... Woo I really didn't mean to make this post so long but these foundation questions are the one makeup issue that really confuses me!


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 10, 2013)

Also what colors do you guys use if you use more than one?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 11, 2013)

That was a lot there, but I will just say this in reply:

  	I am not sure I have found an HG foundation, but I do have many on hand. I know this sounds high-maintenance, but I have different foundations based on my skin color/properties in the summer vs winter, I have a couple of lines where I have to mix to get a perfect color and I know I am not alone in that (several lines sell cream foundations in mulit-shade compacts), and since I am different shades/undertones on my face, there is one line where I put different colors of foundations in different parts of my face and blend together (Black Opal and other foundation sticks are great for this).

  	You don't have to spend a fortune to figure it out; many places, online and in person, will give free samples or sell for a small price.

  	Ben Nye powders are available online and at professional makeup/theatrical costume stores. You just have to call around and find it. I don't recall a store locator on their site, because it's not a retail brand.

  	I try to use a transfer-resistant foundation and set with powder; that keeps the transfer to clothing from happening for me. It has to be a really hot or uncommonly humid day to happen. For this I find MAC Face and Body or Revlon Colorstay are the best at not transferring.


----------



## Pikahime (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, since you posted this I decided to peek in my drawer and see what I had in there. I got into makeup relatively late compared to other girls I know (I was seventeen or eighteen). I only have four legit foundations and one tinted moisturizer (which is the first makeup product I ever bought on my own). Almost all of these are duds.  Revlon Colorstay in 310 was WAY too light, I think it was the first time I was picking out a legit foundation, I got overwhelmed by the display rack and just picked basically anything. I also have Maybelline Fit ME in 315, which probably would have been a good match if it wasn't so orange, curse you yellow undertones. Revlon Photoready had this odd grey cast on my skin and was way too glittery for my tastes (that's when I started to figure out I would prefer more of a Matte or a Semi-Matte finish, I have yet to buy a matte foundation). L'Oreal True Match Lumi in W4-W5 (I have to mix the two) is the only foundation I've tried that was close to a match on my skin. It's a tad orange for some reason, but almost completely disappears into my skin and as long as I can blend it into my neck it's fine. I can work with it because it's not as glittery as the PhotoReady, so it's the one I end up wearing when I want foundation
	I've heard about the Ben Nye Banana Powder, and I HEARD on youtube that Ruby Kisses has a setting powder that is almost identical. I hear that Ruby Kisses is sold in local beauty supply stores, but I have yet to see it in my area. I'd have to double check to make sure. I also think that because the Banana powder is yellow, and I'm.. quite yellow in undertones, that it might not work as a good highlight on me. I have yet to see it in person though and I'm sure it probably works on everyone (I'm about an NC 40-42).
	I hear you about color mismatching though! I have yet to return to a MAC store or counter because of bad experiences. The Make up Artist who tried to shade match me the first time I went tried to match me to an NC 45. She wasn't my ethnicity either (African American-Japanese) but she was very insistant that that color was correct for me, I knew better because my mom is a few shades darker than I am and she's an NC 45. When I proved to her that I was indeed an NC 40, she just said "Oh, well I thought you wanted to be tanner, everyone does" and had a bit of an attitude. Even if I did want to be tanner (which I don't, I just want my face and neck to match, because they're both the same color, my arms are darker than the rest of my body), going from NC 40 to an NC 45 is a bit of a leap to me. It would look like I was wearing a mask. The second time I went the woman was very nice but once again tried to put a different shade on me (I think it was from the NW rang this time) and it just looked... off. I haven't been back since, and just try to do things on my own or online. I want to try the Match Master foundation, since I heard it's a combination of an NC and and NW, and I think I'd be in shade 5.
	I really want to try Kat Von D's Tattoo foundation even though I heard she doesn't have a variety of shades to offer for WOC, the Urban Decay Naked Skin foundation and Make Up Forever's Matt Velvet foundation... even though I have no idea what color I'd be in any of these.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 11, 2013)

The Ben Nye and Ruby Kisses Banana Powder are very similar. They will not show up as a highlight on you, since they are setting powders and they don't have any shimmer to them. There is very little color deposit. The yellow tint keeps the white/gray cast of HD powder from showing up on darker skins, so this is a good direction for you to go in.

  	The same company that makes Ruby Kisses powders, Kiss NY, makes several different foundation formulations, which can be mixed/blended together. They should be on a display very close to the Ruby Kiss stuff in the beausty supply stores.

  	You are going to look oragnge if you stray too far into the warm range. It sounds like your skin is not that warm. Have you tried mixing one of those W shades with a C shade? Play with the proportions and see.

  	I am thinking that you might want to leave the drugstore stuff alone. It sounds like you have a complex color/undertone situation. There are foundations out there made for this. First of all, I would go to a Sephora and try to find an associate who looks like she/he wants to actually help. They can give you samples of several foundations to try out.

  	Also, I don't know where you live, but you might want to try a theater /pro supply store to find some professional foundations. Mehron and Ben Nye make cream foundations for your situation. Mehron has a Eurasia Chinois (don't be offended by the name) line with several shades in its HD Celebre Pro line, and Ben Nye has a series (forgive me, I cannot remember the name) of foundations with this complex coloring (look for their color cake foundation). They are creams, and can be blended to match your skin. Try camerareadycosmetics.com (not affiliated - they just happen to stock both lines fully) to take a look - they sell samples.

  	Hope this helps - it sounds like you are going to have to do a little trial and error - and you are not alone. Also, see the response I posted in your thread for a couple of other suggestions.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 11, 2013)

I would also say that I don't have a HG foundation but I have a few brands that I like a lot. 


 		NARS Sheer Glow in Trinidad: best match so far 	
 		MUFE 175 
  	I do know that I don't care for MAC foundations they tend to run a bit red for me and the yellow based ones aren't yellow enough.


----------



## Pikahime (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you Sagehen! I actually just went on camerareadycosmetics and did some researching and it looks like Eurasia Japonais (funny considering that's what I'm half of, teehee) might fit me best! Eurasia Chinois looks like it would fit me when I'm tanner based on the swatches I've seen. I think I'm going to quit with the drugstore because I keep getting disappointed (and sort of wasting money) when I could get more for my money with better quality makeup. I'll be picking up this foundation lickity split! Probably online, because I'm an avid online shopper, even though I live in a large city (NYC) and they probably sell this foundation somewhere.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 11, 2013)

Pikahime said:


> Thank you Sagehen! I actually just went on camerareadycosmetics and did some researching and it looks like Eurasia Japonais (funny considering that's what I'm half of, teehee) might fit me best! Eurasia Chinois looks like it would fit me when I'm tanner based on the swatches I've seen. I think I'm going to quit with the drugstore because I keep getting disappointed (and sort of wasting money) when I could get more for my money with better quality makeup. I'll be picking up this foundation lickity split! Probably online, because I'm an avid online shopper, even though I live in a large city (NYC) and they probably sell this foundation somewhere.


  	You might want to try Ricky's. They are an authorized seller of Mehron, but I am nt sure what is carried in store.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 11, 2013)

If you are interested in higher end foundations I've seem a great range of colors from Becca. You can check their website and the website of Sephora. HTH


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info sagehen.  Lol I know that was a lot, I'm surprised anyone actually read my essay!  

  	I'm really curious to try Black Opal, I've heard a lot of good things about it.  I think the only stick I've tried was one of Iman's lines a long time ago, and I didn't like it.  I recently saw another Iman stick in Ulta but I didn't like it when I played around with it.

  	Thanks for the tip about Ben Nye at the theatrical stores, I think I'll check that out too.  Note to self - get a sample of MAC Face and Body the next time I'm at the MAC counter!


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 11, 2013)

Pikahime, I've never heard about the Ruby Kisses setting powder, thanks for the heads up!  I feel like I've seen the Ruby Kisses brand somewhere, but I can't remember where.  It probably was in fact a bss.

  	Another note to self - get samples of Kat Von D Tattoo foundation and the Urban Decay Naked Skin foundation!  I didn't know Urban Decay had a Naked Skin foundation but now I'm intrigued!  Urban Decay sure is determined to capitalize on this "Naked" trend they've started, aren't they?  I saw a UD Naked set of nail polishes at Sephora and I really didn't like those colors at all.  I skipped the palettes too because UD's shadows are so pigmented so I didn't see why their brand would  want to do a "naked" line.  I prefer their vibrant eyeshadow shades.  I guess it was a good idea because a lot of people seem to be disappointed with their palettes especially WOC.  I have the 28 piece eyeshadow neutral palette from Coastal Scents and I really like it as a "Naked" palette.


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dilligaf,

  	It was nice to see that you like MUFE 175, that means we probably have similar coloring.  I'm curious to try NARS Sheer Glow now.  Also I don't think I have anything from Becca so I'm going to check that out!  Thanks!


----------

